

Jawbone Demo - jpwagner
http://us.jawbone.com/demo.aspx

======
rms
Not sure what version of the Jawbone it is, but pg is giving one of these away
at Listia. <http://www.listia.com/auction/201>

If you're going to register a new account, I could give you my referral ID so
I get the bonus points... I'm going for the HDTV they are auctioning.

------
jpwagner
I don't mean to be lame in posting a commercial, (btw I do not have any
affiliation with this company) but I saw this demo and believing it to be
real, was thoroughly impressed.

I can't imagine this is a simple problem to solve. Does it have tactile
sensors? or just sound?

